# Erie IBO



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats to Dave McQuaker for finishing 2nd this weekend in the MBR class at the Erie IBO shoot this past weekend.

Dave shot 14 up for a total score of 414 with 16X's and only one 8. 

Great shooting Dave. :thumb: :thumb:

Looks like the new Elites are a great fit for you and you a great fit on Elite's Staff. Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks Matty

I had one of my best rounds ever. The new Elite Judge is one of the best bows I have shot and it is showing. 

Blake shot it up as well finishing even with 14X's :thumbs_up

my buddy mike ended up shooting 382 on his first IBO event:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Dave


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Great shooting Dave....You going to the Soo? Hope not:wink:


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

XTRMN8R said:


> thanks Matty
> 
> I had one of my best rounds ever. The new Elite Judge is one of the best bows I have shot and it is showing.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of interested in the Elites. I take it you like yours? Hoping someone will have one at Oxford this weekend as I know the Bow shop sells them and that is around their territory!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Mike from the Gun Room should be there with his Judge Sunday


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Dave and Blake. Nice shooting to both of you.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shooting Dave :thumbs_up
Considering he's in second place for the IBO triple crown
he is probably going to Nelsonville(the third leg of the triple crown)
instead of the OAA champs in the Sault.
Brian


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*Elite*

Yes I love my Elite Judge. I can honestly say that it is the best 3D bow I have owned. I would recommend it to anyone that wants a bow that is both fast and accurate.

As far as the IBO triple crown goes the guy in front of me has a strong lead but its not over til they post the final scores.

I am more pumped about 3D now than ever. if you guys have never shot an IBO national event it is worth a try. Erie PA is less than 4 hours from Toronto, there are places to camp within 5 min of the shoot, you get to see the pros and vendors and if you make top 20 qualify for the Worlds.

Best of all you get to shoot with a wide range of new people from all over the USA.


----------

